# 1903 Racycle Catalog



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,
Today, I added a 1903 Racycle catalog to my catalog archive at http://www.fattiretrading.com/ and wrote a piece about it on my blog at http://fattiretrading.blogspot.com/
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Racycle Catalog*

I LIKE !!!!!

Thanks for sharing all of the info!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool!  What year do you believe your Racycle is?


----------



## j morgan (Jan 22, 2013)

*racycle*





When you get the big chainring nickeled they look great.  I was guessing mine to be about 1907 give or take a year or two.  
James


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, I only have one Racycle catalog. If the seat and handlebars on mine are original, then I think it is from the teens. I do not know when Miami stopped producing Racycles.
Thanks,
Chris


Wcben said:


> Very cool!  What year do you believe your Racycle is?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in Tahiti and a bit at a loss internet-wise, but..... the Racycle story goes

a little cold at the end of their production. I don't know what year they went 

kaput, but the name was sold to Westfield at some point in the late 19-teens.

I wish there was more knowledge about this beloved bicycle brand. In the 

early part of the 20th century, they appear to have been one of the top brands 

if not THE top respected bicycle manufacturers.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice catalog Chris.
Are you ever going to go on a group ride on the Racycle?
I would like to see what it's like riding this iconic bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully, someday, I will have my Racycle restored and ride-able. There are a few bicycles ahead of it, which I will restore first.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 8, 2014)

Any chance you could repost that 1903 catalog, I have been trying to view it and can't!  That's the one catalog I'd really like to see!!


----------

